# رجل دين مسيحي ألماني يحرق نفسه احتجاجا على انتشار الإسلام بأوروبا



## lord11 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

دبي-العربية.نت 

فشل الأطباء في مشفى ألماني الخميس 2-11-2006 في إنقاذ حياة رجل دين مسيحي أضرم النيران في نفسه احتجاجا على الانتشار الواسع الذي يحرزه الإسلام في العواصم والمدن الأوروبية.

وكان رجل الدين المتقاعد رولاند فيسلبيرغ (73) صب النفط على ثيابه وأضرم فيها النار في ساحة دير مدينة إيرفورت وسط ألمانيا الأربعاء 1-11-2006 وذلك في اليوم الذي يصادف احتفال بعض مسيحيي ألمانيا بالإصلاحات التي أدخلتها الكنيسة البروتستانتية على المسيحية بترجمة الإنجيل من اللاتينية إلى الألمانية في القرن السادس عشر.

وقالت عدة صحف أوروبية اليوم إن الدير الذي أحرق الرجل نفسه أمامه هو ذاته الذي درس فيه المصلح الديني مارتن لوثر اللاهوت عام 1505 وأشارت إلى أنه نقل إلى المستشفى إثر إضرام نفسه بالنار لكنه توفي متأثرا بجروحه الشديدة.

وقال أوليفر فورالد، المتحدث باسم جمعية الكنيسة الإنجليكانية، إن أرملة فيسلبيرغ أخبرت أسقف إيرفورت أن زوجها ترك رسالة قبيل انتحاره أعرب فيها عن قلقه تجاه انتشار الإسلام في ألمانيا وتراخي موقف الكنيسة تجاه هذا الأمر.

وقال رجل الدين المسيحي في رسالته الوداعية أنه أضرم في نفسه النيران ليحذر من "خطر أسلمة أوروبا". وكان فيسلبيرغ عبر خلال السنوات الأربع الأخيرة عن مخاوفه من انتشار الإسلام طالبا من الكنيسة اللوثرية اتخاذ موقف جدي حيال هذا الأمر.

وعندما بدأت النيران تلتهم جسده، كان فيسلبيرغ يصرخ: السيد المسيح وأوسكار، في إشارة إلى أوسكار بروزويتش (47)، وهو رجل دين مسيحي أضرم أيضا النيران في نفسه في ساحة المدينة قبل 30 عاما في 18 أغسطس/آب 1976 احتجاجا على النظام الشيوعي في ألمانيا الشرقية.

من جهته، عبر أكسيل نواك، أسقف الكنيسة اللوثرية، عن صدمته بـ"الحادث المروع في إيرفورت"، وشدد على أن الدافع وراء عملية "الانتحار تزيد الأمور تعقيدا". وقال نواك إنه يرجو أن لا يتسبب هذا الحادث في توتر بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، وأكد أن المسيحيين يرفضون "الحروب الثقافية".
http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/11/02/28751.htm


----------



## نهج البلاغة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اذكر اني مرة سمعت محاظرة قديمة لسماحة السيد هادي المدرسي دام ظله 

وهو يتكلم عن مؤسسة صغيرة واحدة فقط 

يسلم فيها ما معدله 1000 شخص سنويا  


انا اقول ماذا يريد هذا الرجل  بضبط ؟

هل يريد ان يطرد المسلمين او يقتلو ؟


----------



## نهج البلاغة (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو عدم حدف الموضوع !!


----------



## صائد الذباب (3 نوفمبر 2006)

رجل دين يضرم النيران فى جسدة...لان الاسلام يتفشى كالوباء

لا جديد تحت الشمس

ولكننى أريد أن أسأل سؤال

هل تعرف من هو الرجل النبى الذى حاول الانتحار أكثر من مرة من فوق جبل

وأن يرمى بنفسة فيموت كافراً من فوق حالق

أذا لم تعرف الاجابة فأرجع لمشايخ الاسلام ليقرءعليك ويعرفوك من هو هذا النبى ..الذى حدث معة هذا

وهاك قصتة كلها


************************

طلع النبى المغور...الى رؤؤس الجبال

ليقزف بجسدة..فالحياة بدون الوحى محال

وقبل أن ينزل كالجردل من فوق أعلاها جبل

ظهر لة الوحى...وبانت لة كل العبر

صرخ فية جبريل : ماذا تفعل ياصلعم ؟..أجننت يارجل؟

رد صلعم قائلاً : من ؟..أخى جبريل..

أين كنت يارسول الوحى الاصيل

رد جبريل <علية السلام والكلام> :

ماذا تفعل يارجل أجبنى

ولا تخزنى وترعبنى

رد صلعم علية <فضل الصلوات والسلطات>:

كنت سارمى بنفسى من شاهق

فأنا خفت من كل نمام وحاقد

أن يقولوا على ما هو كذب

وأن يقولوا تركة الوحى وهرب

فلم أعد أعتبر من الحياة الطلب

وهؤلاء أبناء عبد المطلب

وكل سادات العرب

يرمونى بالطوب

والاولاد يقولون على

العبيط أهو..العبيط أهو

رد جبريل : سكلتك أمك ياصلعم

أمن أجل دعوات الغوغاء ...تنتحر ياأبكم

رد <المصفى لاخر قطرة >قائلاً :

لا بل أردت الموت و الانتحار ..

لتأخرك عنى حتى هذا النهار

وأردت النهاية ...

لاشتياقى لحور العين والصبايا

أنفجر جبريل علية<الصلوات والحلويات> قائلاً :

أمغفل أنت ؟..أم ماذا ياهذا؟

أى حور عين وأى أولاد مخلدون وأى جنات وأنهار 

كل هذا بدع المبدعون ..أفهمت ياحمار

هرش صلعم فى رأسة ثم لبس عمتة الثلاث أمتار قائلاً :

طب ليش هذا التأخير على يامتين؟

رد جبريل <علية حجارة من سجيل> قائلاً :

كنت فى بلاد الفرنجة 

قال صلعم <علية أفضل الصلوات والمشويات> :

هل ذهبت لبلاد الفرنجة لتأخذهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر؟

رد جبريل <علية كل التبجيل والتبخير> :

لا بل ذهبت لامر ما ...ولكن قل لى 

هل هناك نبى يامغفل

ينتحر ويترك رسالة الرحمة واللحمة 

ويذهب ليوم الزنقة والزحمة؟

آآنت نبى عاقل

يالك من مفتون غافل

رد المعصوم <علية كل العلوم> :

خلاص بقى ياعم جبريل 

كفاية بلاش تقطيم وعويل

عندك حاجة جديدة من التنزيل

رد جبريل <علية كل المقامات والحاويات> :

مش لما من الجبل تنزل قبلة

أصل أخوك جبريل بيخاف من الادار العلية

وبيجيلى سوخة

وبدور بى الدونيا دوخة

أنزل عالبيت 

هو أنت أتعشيت ؟

رد صلعم <علية كل ما هو أعلم> :

لا واللهى العظيم ما طفحت من أمبارح العصر

أبتسم جبريل ....وتك بيدية الاتنين

فنزلت طاسة مولعة

وعليها عصييدة مشوحة

وقالة كول يامصطفى ها هاهاهاها

رد المصطفى < علية كل فكر أنطفى> :

طب بسم اللاة ..أقعد كل معايا ياجبريل

رد هذا الملاك النورانى جبريل :

معلش أصل عندى موعد مع أخوك عزرائيل

بعد ما تلغ وتخلص طفك

أبقى عدى على عند البت زنوبة 

علشان أقولك سورة جديد أعجوبة

**********************

والسلام على من أتبع الهدى والهدهد والهداهد

الصياد​


----------



## kittin (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم

هو الانتحار عند المسيح مش حرام؟!

وبعدين هاد اشي "كويس" انه ناس بيسلموا

والله يزيدهم يا رب!

مشكور اخي على الموضوع

في امان الله*​


----------



## kittin (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم

اخي صائد الذباب

كلامك كبير كبير كبير كميا

بس صغير جدا جدا جدا كميا

اسمحلي اقولك انه هاي قصه كاذبه مش 100%

100000000000000000000000000%

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

ما توقعت يوم بحياتي اجي بدي اجادل على هيك موضوع

محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم افضل خلق الله على الاطلاااااق

ما بدي اعلّق كثير

بس قصتك غلط..

بالاسلام الانتحار حرام! وولا عمره الملاك جبريل بيحكي الفاظ مش كويسه

فا ارجو انه مره ثانيه تجيب مواضيع صحيحه

في امان الله*​


----------



## صائد الذباب (3 نوفمبر 2006)

مين بقى الجدع اللى قالك أن قصة ومحاولة محمد الانتحار أكثر من مرة مش صحيحة

أرجوا أن تتكلمى بالادلة والبراهين

فأكثر أن لم يكن كل كتب السيرة ومنها السيوطى وأبن هشام وغيرها ذكروها بالمفيد

تحياتى لمن أتبع الهدى​


----------



## kittin (3 نوفمبر 2006)

صائد الذباب قال:


> مين بقى الجدع اللى قالك أن قصة ومحاولة محمد الانتحار أكثر من مرة مش صحيحة
> 
> أرجوا أن تتكلمى بالادلة والبراهين
> 
> ...



*السلام عليكم

:a82: 

بدك براهين!!

كيف بدي اجبلك براهين على اشي ماصار

بتعرف شو المفروض

انت تجبلي براهين على انه هاي الاشي صار

يلا جبلي براهين

بيضل هاي الاشي كذب لتجيب براهين!

في الانتظار.. على ولا اشي لأنه اكييييد ما في

في امان الله*​


----------



## الجزيره (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
بالنسبه لانتشار الاسلام في أروبا فا ده أكبر دليل على ان الاسلام لم ينتشر بحد السيف , و بعدين بلاش افلام الخيال العلمي اللي اللي هاتلحس دماغك دي , يا اخ بيروسول انت.


----------



## kittin (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم




			بالنسبه لانتشار الاسلام في أروبا فا ده أكبر دليل على ان الاسلام لم ينتشر بحد السيف
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


وكمان اكبر دليل انه الاسلام هو الطريق الصواب

الّا لو مش هيك ما كان دخله حدا!

وما كان جواب لسؤالي..

الانتحار مش حرام بالدين المسيحي؟!

في امان الله*​


----------



## الجزيره (3 نوفمبر 2006)

يا بتاع الدبان  ؟؟؟ 
يا ريت يا جماعه الاخ سمردلي او الاخ ريمون او اي حد من الناس المحترمه اللى كنا بنتكلم معاهم طول الليل يشاركنا الحوار و بلاش المبيدات الحشريه .


----------



## lord11 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع اتقلب هجوم عالرسول؟
انا حاطت الموضوع عشان بس نقولكم ان الاسلام مش محتاج للسيف عشان ينتشر
ديما الي بيدخل الاسلام بيدخله عن اقتناع مش مجبر زي مانتوا بتقولوا وان استخدام السيف ده كان لمجرد حماية الدعوه ومحاربة اعداء الدين اللذين كل هدفهم وسيعهم هو كسر شوكة الاسلام


----------



## الجزيره (3 نوفمبر 2006)

يا عم من غير ما تحط مواضيع هما اصلا كده لما بيصدقوا و يتلككوا ع الواحده و عمرهم ما هيتغيروا
بيعندوا و بيكابروا , و بعدين يا أخ لورد مشكلتهم الكبرى ان صوتهم مش من دماغهم , مديين الفرصه لعالم بيتدفع ليهم امثال زكريا بطرس انهم يلعبوا في دماغهم و بينساقوا ورا كلامهم من غير ما يفكروا ع العموم كل نفس بما كسبت رهينه و هما حرين .


----------



## nazl (3 نوفمبر 2006)

قدر الله وما شاء فعل..!
لو كنت أعرف هذا الرجل ما كنت لأدعه يفعل بنفسه ما كان قد فعل..!
والحقيقة أنه طال عليه الأمد فقسى قلبه فقتل..!


----------



## الجزيره (3 نوفمبر 2006)

ما هوه ده بالظبط زي اللي انكبس دمه انحبس


----------



## Scofield (3 نوفمبر 2006)

‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏يحيى بن بكير ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏ح ‏ ‏و حدثني ‏ ‏عبد الله بن محمد ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الرزاق ‏ ‏حدثنا ‏ ‏معمر ‏ ‏قال ‏ ‏الزهري ‏ ‏فأخبرني ‏ ‏عروة ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏عائشة ‏ ‏رضي الله عنها ‏ ‏أنها قالت ‏ 
‏أول ما بدئ به رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏من الوحي الرؤيا الصادقة في النوم فكان لا يرى رؤيا إلا جاءت مثل فلق الصبح فكان يأتي ‏ ‏حراء ‏ ‏فيتحنث فيه ‏ ‏وهو التعبد ‏ ‏الليالي ذوات العدد ‏ ‏ويتزود لذلك ثم يرجع إلى ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏فتزوده لمثلها حتى فجئه الحق وهو في ‏ ‏غار حراء ‏ ‏فجاءه الملك فيه فقال اقرأ فقال له النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فقلت ‏ ‏ما أنا بقارئ فأخذني ‏ ‏فغطني ‏ ‏حتى بلغ مني ‏ ‏الجهد ‏ ‏ثم أرسلني فقال اقرأ فقلت ما أنا بقارئ فأخذني فغطني الثانية حتى بلغ مني ‏ ‏الجهد ‏ ‏ثم أرسلني فقال اقرأ فقلت ما أنا بقارئ فأخذني فغطني الثالثة حتى بلغ مني ‏ ‏الجهد ‏ ‏ثم أرسلني فقال ‏
 ‏اقرأ باسم ربك الذي خلق ‏  
‏حتى بلغ ‏
 ‏علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم ‏  
‏فرجع بها ترجف ‏ ‏بوادره ‏ ‏حتى دخل على ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏فقال ‏ ‏زملوني ‏ ‏زملوني فزملوه حتى ذهب عنه الروع فقال يا ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏ما لي وأخبرها الخبر وقال قد خشيت على نفسي فقالت له كلا أبشر فوالله لا يخزيك الله أبدا إنك لتصل الرحم وتصدق الحديث وتحمل ‏ ‏الكل ‏ ‏وتقري ‏ ‏الضيف وتعين على نوائب الحق ثم انطلقت به ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏حتى أتت به ‏ ‏ورقة بن نوفل بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن قصي ‏ ‏وهو ابن عم ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏أخو أبيها وكان امرأ تنصر في الجاهلية وكان يكتب الكتاب العربي فيكتب بالعربية من الإنجيل ما شاء الله أن يكتب وكان شيخا كبيرا قد عمي فقالت له ‏ ‏خديجة ‏ ‏أي ابن عم اسمع من ابن أخيك فقال ‏ ‏ورقة ‏ ‏ابن أخي ماذا ترى فأخبره النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏ما رأى فقال ‏ ‏ورقة ‏ ‏هذا الناموس الذي أنزل على ‏ ‏موسى ‏ ‏يا ليتني فيها جذعا أكون حيا حين يخرجك قومك فقال رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏أومخرجي هم فقال ‏ ‏ورقة ‏ ‏نعم لم يأت رجل قط بمثل ما جئت به إلا عودي وإن يدركني يومك أنصرك نصرا مؤزرا ثم لم ‏ ‏ينشب ‏ ‏ورقة ‏ ‏أن توفي وفتر الوحي فترة حتى حزن النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏فيما بلغنا حزنا غدا منه مرارا كي يتردى من رءوس شواهق الجبال فكلما أوفى بذروة جبل لكي يلقي منه نفسه تبدى له ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏فقال يا ‏ ‏محمد ‏ ‏إنك رسول الله حقا فيسكن لذلك ‏ ‏جأشه ‏ ‏وتقر نفسه فيرجع فإذا طالت عليه فترة الوحي غدا لمثل ذلك فإذا أوفى بذروة جبل تبدى له ‏ ‏جبريل ‏ ‏فقال له مثل ذلك ‏‏قال ‏ ‏ابن عباس ‏ 
 ‏فالق الإصباح ‏  
‏ضوء الشمس بالنهار وضوء القمر بالليل ‏ 
أول ما بدئ به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي  التعبير  صحيح البخاري  
حديث رقم 6467


----------



## moslem10003 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

الى صائد الذباب

مين بقى الجدع اللى قالك أن قصة ومحاولة محمد الانتحار أكثر من مرة مش صحيحة

أرجوا أن تتكلمى بالادلة والبراهين

فأكثر أن لم يكن كل كتب السيرة ومنها السيوطى وأبن هشام وغيرها ذكروها بالمفيد

تحياتى لمن أتبع الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تصدق ان اول مرة اعرف ان الناس دى كانت موجودة مع الرسول وهو بيفكر فى الانتحار وان كل المسلمين ماكانوش عارفين
طب بذمتك لو محمد كان زهقان من الناس ومن الدنيا طيب مش كان من السهل ان يطلب من الله ان يحلها له ولا انت ناسى السيدة مريم لما احضرت سيدنا عيسى لقومها وقالت اسالوا سيدنا عيسى 
يا اخوانا فوقوا بقى واطلبوا الرحمة من ربنا عشان يهديكم للصح وكفاية انك ستحاسب فى يوم من الايام على كل لفظ او فعل 
ارجو ياصائد الذباب ان ربنا يهديك اسال نفسك انت جيت الدنيا ليه
جيت عشان تزود الضلال ولا جايز ربنا خلقك عشان تهدى غيرك
ولو كنت هاتهدى غيرك هتهدية لفين
فى القران اللى هو كلام الله الذى يخبرنا فيه عن الامم التى قبلنا (انك لاتهدى من احببت ولكن الله يهدى من يشاء) 
ثم بذمتك لو محمد كذاب انت مستنى لما سيدتك تشرف وتقول انه كذاب
يابنى هو ماكنش فيه اقباط ساعتها ولا يهود ولا الروم و الفرس اللى هم اقوى منك دلوقتى
اللهم انى بلغته بامرك وامر رسولك اللهم ضاعف من حسابك ان اصر على العند و التكبر وعدم طاعتك
على فكرة خللى المشرفين يبقوا يشيلوا الكلام او يحذفوه
moslem10003@yahoo.com


----------



## moslem10003 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يااخ ريمون
طيب بالله عليك لو محمد عايز ينتحر هو ربنا ماكانش قادر يغير تفكيره فى ساعتها 

ولا انتظر لما راح الجبل عشان يبعت له جبريل ويقولوا لاتنتحر


----------



## Scofield (3 نوفمبر 2006)

moslem10003 قال:


> الى صائد الذباب
> 
> مين بقى الجدع اللى قالك أن قصة ومحاولة محمد الانتحار أكثر من مرة مش صحيحة
> 
> ...




الصراحة أنا مش عارف جبت القصة الخيالية دى منين أنا أول مرة أعرف أن المسيح أتكلم وهو صغير ولا حتى اليهود أتهمو العذراء بالذنا غير منكم يا حبيبى العذراء مكنش حد يعرف أنها عذراء و غير متزوجة ولكنهم كانو يعتقدون أنها زوجة يوسف و المسيح هو أبنهم لذلك تجد الحوارين ينسبون المسيح ليوسف


----------



## آريوس (3 نوفمبر 2006)

تعليقي


محاولة متكررة من بعض الاعضاء المسيحيين الى تغيير الموضوع


رابط الموضوع مرة اخرى

رجل دين مسيحي ألماني يحرق نفسه احتجاجا على انتشار الإسلام بأوروبا

http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/11/02/28751.htm


----------



## Fadie (3 نوفمبر 2006)

اريووووووووووووووووس المهرطق الكبير انت وصلت

و ايه يعنى رجل دين ولع فى نفسه؟

انشالله يولع فى المانيا كلها ايه يعنى؟

المهم ان رسولك حاول ينتحر و ان الاعمال بالنيات يعنى زيه زى اللى ولع فى نفسه دة


----------



## lord11 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

أولاً : بحسب نص الرواية التي تستشهدون بها نريد منكم معرفة الآتي : 

1 - من الذي منع محمداً من تحقيق هذه المحاولة ؟ 

2 - لماذا ؟ 

3- علام يدل ذلك ؟ 

ثانيا : وهوالحق الذى يجب أن يقال.. أن هذه الرواية التى استندتم إليها ـ يا خصوم الإسلام ـ ليست صحيحة رغم ورودها فى صحيح البخارى ـ رضى الله عنه ـ ؛ لأنه أوردها لا على أنها واقعة صحيحة ، ولكن أوردها تحت عنوان " البلاغات " يعنى أنه بلغه هذا الخبر مجرد بلاغ ، ومعروف أن البلاغات فى مصطلح علماء الحديث: إنما هى مجرد أخبار وليست أحاديث صحيحة السند أو المتن (1).

وقد علق الإمام ابن حجر العسقلانى فى فتح البارى (2) بقوله:

" إن القائل بلغنا كذا هو الزهرى ، وعنه حكى البخارى هذا البلاغ ، وليس هذا البلاغ موصولاً برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال الكرمانى: وهذا هو الظاهر ".

وبلاغ الزهري هذا حكمه الضعف سنداً ؛ لأنه سقط من إسناده اثنان على الأقل ، وبلاغات الزهري ليست بشيء كما هو الحال في مرسلاته ؛ فهي شبه الريح - أي لا أساس لها بمنزلة الريح لا تثبت - فقد قال يحيى القطان : ( مرسل الزهري شر من مرسل غيره ؛ لأنه حافظ ، وكلما يقدر أن يسمي سمى ؛ وإنما يترك من لا يستجيز أن يسميه ! ) 0 انظر ( شرح علل الترمذي ) لابن رجب 1 / 284 0 فإذا كان هذا حال المرسل ؛ فكيف يكون حال البلاغ ؟ أما رواية ابن مردوية التي ذكرها الحافظ في ( فتح الباري ) 12 / 359 - 360 ، وأنها من طريق محمد بن كثير ، عن معمر بإسقاط قوله : ( فيما بلغنا ) فتصير الرواية كلها من الحديث الأصلي ؛ أقول : هذه الرواية ضعيفة أيضاً لا يحتج بها ؛ لأن محمد بن كثير هذا هو المصيصي ، وهو كثير الغلط كما في ( التقريب ) 6291 0 وأما رواية ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما عند الطبري في ( التاريخ ) 2 / 300 - 302 ، والتي ذكرها ابن حجر في ( الفتح ) 12 / 361 ؛ فإنها واهية جداً بل موضوعة ، فالحمل فيها على محمد بن حميد الرازي ، وهو متهم بالكذب - بل كذبه صراحة بلديه أبو زرعة الرازي ، وهو أعرف به من غيره - فلا قيمة لروايته أصلاً . كما أن هذا ليس من المتن. هذه الزيادة ليست مسندة، وإنما علقها البخاري من قول الزهري، وغالب روايته عن تابعين. ومن المتفق عليه أن مرسل الزهري ضعيف لأنه يرسل عن متروكين. والبخاري أخرج هذا الحديث في عدة مواضع بدون هذه الزيادة. فكأنه أشار إلى بطلانها. ثم إنها ليست من الحديث، وإنما معلقة. وليست كل المعلقات صحيحة.

هذا هو الصواب ، وحاش أن يقدم رسول الله ـ وهو إمام المؤمنين ـ على الانتحار ، أو حتى على مجرد التفكير فيه.

وعلى كلٍ فإن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم كان بشراً من البشر ولم يكن ملكاً ولا مدعيًا للألوهية.

والجانب البشرى فيه يعتبر ميزة كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتنى بها ، وقد قال القرآن الكريم فى ذلك : ( قل سبحان ربى هل كنت إلا بشراً رسولاً ) (3).

ومن ثم فإذا أصابه بعض الحزن أو الإحساس بمشاعر ما نسميه - فى علوم عصرنا - بالإحباط أو الضيق فهذا أمر عادى لا غبار عليه ؛ لأنه من أعراض بشريته صلى الله عليه وسلم.

وحين فتر (تأخر) الوحى بعد أن تعلق به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يذهب إلى المكان الذى كان ينزل عليه الوحى فيه يستشرف لقاء جبريل ، فهو محبّ للمكان الذى جمع بينه وبين حبيبه بشىء من بعض السكن والطمأنينة ، فماذا فى ذلك أيها الظالمون دائماً لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فى كل ما يأتى وما يدع ؟

وإذا كان أعداء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يستندون إلى الآية الكريمة: ( فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا ً) (4).

فالآية لا تشير أبداً إلى معنى الانتحار ، ولكنها تعبير أدبى عن حزن النبى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بسبب صدود قومه عن الإسلام ، وإعراضهم عن الإيمان بالقرآن العظيم ؛ فتصور كيف كان اهتمام الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم بدعوة الناس إلى الله ، وحرصه الشديد على إخراج الكافرين من الظلمات إلى النور.

وهذا خاطر طبيعى للنبى الإنسان البشر الذى يعلن القرآن على لسانه صلى الله عليه وسلم اعترافه واعتزازه بأنه بشر فى قوله - رداً على ما طلبه منه بعض المشركين-: (( وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر لنا من الأرض ينبوعاً * أو تكون لك جنة من نخيل وعنب فتفجر الأنهار خلالها تفجيراً * أو تسقط السماء كما زعمت علينا كسفاً أوتأتى بالله والملائكة قبيلاً * أو يكون لك بيت من زخرف أو ترقى فى السماء ولن نؤمن لرقيك حتى تنزل علينا كتابا نقرؤه )). فكان رده : (( سبحان ربى )) متعجباً مما طلبوه ومؤكداً أنه بشرٌ لا يملك تنفيذ مطلبهم : (( هل كنت إلا بشراً رسولاً )) (5).

ثالثا : نذكركم بشاول الملك والذي يؤمن به اليهود أنه نبي والذي يقول عنه الكتاب المقدس (( فخلع هو ايضا ثيابه وتنبأ هو ايضا امام صموئيل )) [ صموئيل الأول 19 : 24 ] نذكركم بأنه قد مات منتحراً !! في صموئيل الثانى 1: 4-11

أما قولهم على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه ليست له معجزة فهو قول يعبر عن الجهل والحمق جميعاً.

حيث ثبت فى صحيح الأخبار معجزات حسية تمثل معجزة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما جاءت الرسل بالمعجزات من عند ربها ؛ منها نبع الماء من بين أصابعه ، ومنها سماع حنين الجذع أمام الناس يوم الجمعة ، ومنها تكثير الطعام حتى يكفى الجم الغفير ، وله معجزة دائمة هى معجزة الرسالة وهى القرآن الكريم الذى وعد الله بحفظه فَحُفِظَ ، ووعد ببيانه ؛ لذا يظهر بيانه فى كل جيل بما يكتشفه الإنسان ويعرفه.


----------



## lord11 (3 نوفمبر 2006)

صحيح يعني مين الي منع سيدنا محمد على الانتحار
لو انتم صدقتكم الكلام ده يبقى كدا انتوا بتثبتوا ان محمد رسول الله
لأن بكدا الي منعه سيدنا جبريل
وسيدنا جبريل مابينزلش الا على الرسل
صح كدا ولا انا غلطان؟


----------



## Scofield (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الله و أكبر الله و أكبر تصفيقة كبيرة للورد
يا جماعة الراجل رد و قال حاجة ممتازة
شاول الملك الذى كان يريد قتل داود أصبح نبيا
ما شاء الله على المسلمين أى شخص بيعملوه نبى يعنى ممكن فى يوم من الأيام يعملولنا يهوذا الذى أسلم المسيح إلى الصلب نبى:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: :t33:


----------



## Scofield (4 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> صحيح يعني مين الي منع سيدنا محمد على الانتحار
> لو انتم صدقتكم الكلام ده يبقى كدا انتوا بتثبتوا ان محمد رسول الله
> لأن بكدا الي منعه سيدنا جبريل
> وسيدنا جبريل مابينزلش الا على الرسل
> صح كدا ولا انا غلطان؟




:t33: :t33: :t33: :t33: 
والله ضحكتنى
هات نبى من الكتاب المقدس أو أى شخص من الكتاب المقدس ظهر له ملاك يدعى جبريل


----------



## Scofield (4 نوفمبر 2006)

lord11 قال:


> أولاً : بحسب نص الرواية التي تستشهدون بها نريد منكم معرفة الآتي :
> 
> 1 - من الذي منع محمداً من تحقيق هذه المحاولة ؟
> 
> ...




تصدق بأيه يا لورد والله أنا كنت عارف أن واحد هيجى و يكذب الحديث
ومع ذلك أنا ميهمنيش بس أنا جبته علشان محدش يقول أننا بنقول كلام من عندنا و مفيش دليل
ومع ذلك فلو أفترضنا صحة الحديث وهذا لا يعنى أنى أكذبه و لكنى أسايرك و أمشى على كلامك أنه ضعيف أو مكذوب ولكنى أريدك أن تتخيل أنه صحيح ووقعت هذه الحادثة هل هناك نبى يعرف الله يقدم على الأنتحار و الكفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل للوحى أساسا ميعاد أم أنها بتوقيت الله و ليس توقيتنا نحن ولماذا توقف الوحى بعد موت ورقة بن نوفل؟؟؟؟


----------



## mai (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
ممكن الشباب المسيحى لو حب يتحدث عن سيدنا محمد عليه افضل اصلاة والسلام 
وعن سيدنا جبريل عليه السلام ان يتحدث بادب واحترام ومراعاة عدم تحدث اى شاب مسلم
 عن سيدنا عيسى عليه السلام (المسيح) باى لفظ جارح او فيه عدم احترام لمكانة هذا النبى
وهذا الحديث موجه لشباب ككل وللشاب الذى تحدث بطريقة غير مهذبة خاصة
وممكن لو لدى الشباب المسيحى براهين مادية يكتبها مع الموضوع او القصة اللى بيتحدث عنها


----------



## نهج البلاغة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

اظن ان الموضوع  رجل دين مسيحي انتحر 

والسبب انتشار الاسلام 

وعقبال ما ينتحرو كل رجال الدين المسيحي


----------



## دانى (4 نوفمبر 2006)

أولا انطلاقا من اجتهاد شخصي مني قررت أن أضع هذا الموضوع في المنتدى نظرا لغرابته و الأهم من ذلك كي لا يضعه أحد الازملاء المسلمين ثم يقول لنا (لماذا لا تضعون هكذا مواضيع في المنتدى ) .

ثانيا 
ما فعله رجل الدين الألماني مرفوض لأنه انتحار و هو بذلك يخالف تعاليم المسيحية (و هو بالنهاية بشر غير معصوم ) .
الأهم من الموضوع هو عبارة *انتشار الاسلام في أوروبا *التي استخدمها كاتب التقرير و هو أسلوب الخداع الذي تتبعه قناة العربية و سائر الاعلام العربي الاسلامي ,لأنه و في الأسطر الأخيرة وردت العبارة التالية <<وقال رجل الدين المسيحي في رسالته الوداعية أنه أضرم في نفسه النيران ليحذر من خطر* أسلمة أوروبا*.>> , و هنا بيت القصيد فالفرق كبير بين انتشار الاسلام في أوروبا و بين أسلمة أوروبا .
فالكل يعرف ما تعنيه كلمة <أسلمةأوروبا> و هو الهدف الذي يسعى اليه الاسلام السياسي بالتعاون مع البترودولار الوهابي الخليجي و بالتواطؤ مع جماعات الـــAnti Christianity و غيرهم من أعداء الكنيسة من غلاة اليسار و الملحدين و الليبراليين و الذين يريدون تصفية حساباتهم مع الكنيسة عن طريق الاسلام (يشوهون المسيحية ,و التاريخ المسيحي و الأوروبي بشكل عام ,يعظمون الاسلام والتاريخ
الاسلامي , و يتهمون كل من ينتقد الاسلام بأنه عنصري و يرفض التعددية ..الخ)
و لهذا فان اعتناق الكثير من الغربيين للاسلام ليس نتيجة لدراسته و معرفة تعاليمه الحقيقية انما لأسباب أهمها
_البروباغندا الاسلامية التي تصور الاسلام على أنه المنقذ و المخلص (بالتواطؤ مع من ذكرناهم من أعداء المسيحية و غيرهم ).
_الفراغ الروحي الذي يعاني منه الأوروبيين بسبب أعداء الكنيسة و الملحدين و غيرهم .
_الثورة على الحالة الاجتماعية حيث يعبر الكثيرين عن ذلك بطرق عديدة منها الاسلام (لكي يظهر علىأنه مختلف عن المجتمع ) .
_البترودولار الخليجي و الوهابي بشكل خاص (أشبه بمبدأ المؤلفة قلوبهم) حيث يقدمون الأموال لمن يعتنق الاسلام ,بل حتى يدفعون المال للفتيات المسلمات اذا ارتدين الحجاب .
و غيرها من الأسباب 

فاحتجاج رجل الدين هذا ليس على انتشار الاسلام بالاقناع و الفهم ,انما على اسلمة أوروبا بالخداع و الكذب و التزوير و باظهار الاسلام بغير حقيقته ,مثلا(الكثير من الغربيين تعجبهم الأفكار الصوفية و الروحانيات و التنسك و التي لا تتعلق بدين معين بل تعبر عن علاقةانسان باله خالق ليس من الضروري أن يكون اله المسيحية أو اله الاسلام أو غيره من الالهة , و هنا يأتي بعض الدعاة الاسلاميين و يصورون الاسلام على أنه طريقة صوفية و أنه علاقة خاصة بين اله و بين انسان لكي يخدع الغربيين و يجعلهم يعجبون بالاسلام ,رغم أن الاسلام يعادي الفكر الصوفي تماما و الصوفيين و خصوصا في الاسلام هم أكثر من تعرضوا للتكفير والقتل ,ناهيك عن أن الاسلام ليس علاقة خاصة بين الاله و الانسان انما مجموعة قوانين لا يجوز الخروج عنها <مثلا: الشريعة تجبر الفتاة على ارتداء الحجاب !!فأين العلاقة الخاصة بين الانسان و ربه ,كذلك شرب الكحول فالشريعة تمنع منعا باتا شرب الكحول و لن يقبل المسلمون ممن يشرب المحكول أن يقول لهم أن هذاالأمر هو بيني و بين ربي ,الشريعة تمنع اعتنق دين آخر و مسألة الردة محكوم بها و لا تقبل مقولة أن الدين هو علاقة بين الانسان و الاله>> ) , أي أنه يحتج على المؤامرة التي تحاك ضد أوروبا حضارة و تراثا و شعبا و ترايخا .

و أخيرا لا تنسوا أنه ذكر اسم أوسكار و هو كما جاء في التقرير<<أوسكار بروزويتش (47)، وهو رجل دين مسيحي أضرم أيضا النيران في نفسه في ساحة المدينة قبل 30 عاما في 18 أغسطس/آب 1976 احتجاجا على النظام الشيوعي في ألمانيا الشرقية>> و هذا أكبر دليل على أن رجل الدين هذا يشبه الاسلام كالنظام التولتاري الشيوعي !!أي أن الاسلام مثله كمثل أي نظام سياسي و ليس دينا و عقيدة (و لا ننسى أن الكثيرين يذكرون الاسلام الى جانب النازية والفاشية أي الىجانب الحركات السياسية ).

انتهى التعليق 
بالمناسبة منذ فترة قصيرة قامت مظاهرة في المانيا ضد بناء مسجد ,و كان المتظاهرون يرددون Nein zur Moschee أي لا للمساجد 
ليكم مشاهد من المظاهرة 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HK4QHHsZPrA&eurl=

أوروبا تمر بمرحلة هامة من تاريخها ,اما الصحوة (و لوكانت متاخرة بعض الشيء) ,أو الأسلمة والنهاية الكارثية .

تعليق احد الاحبة المباركين


----------



## نهج البلاغة (4 نوفمبر 2006)

داني  

كلامك كله مغالطات و استنتاجات لا دليل لها 

لا ارد عليك حتى تترك عنك التعصب الاعمى الاصم


----------



## abdo2s (4 نوفمبر 2006)

صائد الذباب قال:


> مين بقى الجدع اللى قالك أن قصة ومحاولة محمد الانتحار أكثر من مرة مش صحيحة​
> أرجوا أن تتكلمى بالادلة والبراهين​
> فأكثر أن لم يكن كل كتب السيرة ومنها السيوطى وأبن هشام وغيرها ذكروها بالمفيد​
> 
> تحياتى لمن أتبع الهدى​


 

لا طبعا يا بنى ة ادم الكلام الى انت بتقوله ده عته وقله ادب وانت لوتعرف اى حاجه اصلا عن السيره النبويه ولا عن الدين الاسلامى ما كنتش كتبت الرد الاهبل ده :ranting: 

والظاهر انك مش فاهم اى حاجه  ومجرد ببغاء  تردد الكلام وخلاص وانت بقى لو عايز تعرف ابقى اقرى كتب السيره النبويه والصحيحه الصادره عن الازهر الشريف والمعتمده وانت تعلاف بدل الجهل الى انت فيه ده 
وبعدين هو انتو خلاص التاليف وصل بيكوا لحد كده  استغفر الله العظيم دانت لو تعرف ان الى انت بتتكلم عنه ده اشرف رجال الارض ما كنتش تقول الكلام الاهبل ده بس تقول ايه ده كله من فرط جهل العقل بيؤدى الى اغراق القلب بالاكاذيب

ربنا يهديكوا يا رب


----------



## lord11 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ٌREMON قال:


> تصدق بأيه يا لورد والله أنا كنت عارف أن واحد هيجى و يكذب الحديث
> ومع ذلك أنا ميهمنيش بس أنا جبته علشان محدش يقول أننا بنقول كلام من عندنا و مفيش دليل
> ومع ذلك فلو أفترضنا صحة الحديث وهذا لا يعنى أنى أكذبه و لكنى أسايرك و أمشى على كلامك أنه ضعيف أو مكذوب ولكنى أريدك أن تتخيل أنه صحيح ووقعت هذه الحادثة هل هناك نبى يعرف الله يقدم على الأنتحار و الكفر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وهل للوحى أساسا ميعاد أم أنها بتوقيت الله و ليس توقيتنا نحن ولماذا توقف الوحى بعد موت ورقة بن نوفل؟؟؟؟



ياعم بقولك مش حديث
ده خبر سمعه البخاري وبيقوله 
وعلماء المسلمين ضعفوا الحديث لأنه غير متصل السند بالرسول ده اولا ثانيا وجود بعض الرواة معروف عنهم الكذب
وطبعا علم الحديث له اسس مش مهم ايه الي موجود في الحديث المهم الاسس الي قولنا عليها
وكمان في احاديث كتير حلوه وبتدعوا للفضيله او بتروي معجزه عن الرسول ومع ذلك بتلاقيها ضعيفه

انت بقى منين بتأكد ان النبي اقبل عالانتحار؟

وبعدين رد عليا بقى ادام هو كان عايز ينتحر ايه ومين  الي منعه؟


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*حتى كاتب الموضوع مجهول... طيب في نسخة منه على السي ان ان او اي قناة اعلامية معروفة غير تخريف القنوات العربية العميلة؟*


----------



## abdo2s (4 نوفمبر 2006)

وبعدين مين صائد البتنجان ولا ريمون ده  الاتنين من ساعت لما دخلت المنتدى ده وهما ما وراهمش حاجه غير السب وقله الادب الاتنين مش فاهمين اى حاجه فى دنيتهم اصلا

 يلا ربنا يهدى


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

abdo2s قال:


> وبعدين مين صائد البتنجان ولا ريمون ده الاتنين من ساعت لما دخلت المنتدى ده وهما ما وراهمش حاجه غير السب وقله الادب الاتنين مش فاهمين اى حاجه فى دنيتهم اصلا
> 
> يلا ربنا يهدى


 
مش عاجبك, الباب يوسع جمل, تفضل روينا عرض اكتافك


----------



## abdo2s (4 نوفمبر 2006)

ما يوسع جمل يوسع حمار هو ده الى انتو فالحين فيه وبعدين انت مال اهلك اصلا


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

abdo2s قال:


> ما يوسع جمل يوسع حمار هو ده الى انتو فالحين فيه وبعدين انت مال اهلك اصلا


 

مدير الموقع و على راسي ريشة

و اوعى تجيب سيرة اهلي مرة ثانية لا مرمط بصاحبنا الارض


----------



## abdo2s (4 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> مش عاجبك, الباب يوسع جمل, تفضل روينا عرض اكتافك


 
وبعدين انا فعلا مش عاجبنى الكلام الفارغ بتاع المنتدى ده انت فاكرنى موجود هنا علشان انا عاشق جمال طلعتكوا البهيه انا موجود بس علشان ارد على كلام البهايم بتاعكوا ده


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

abdo2s قال:


> وبعدين انا فعلا مش عاجبنى الكلام الفارغ بتاع المنتدى ده انت فاكرنى موجود هنا علشان انا عاشق جمال طلعتكوا البهيه انا موجود بس علشان ارد على كلام البهايم بتاعكوا ده


 
*طيب مش عاجبك المنتدى, لاي سبب باقي؟*

*هوينا...*


----------



## abdo2s (4 نوفمبر 2006)

انت ما بتفهمش ولا ما بتشوفش ما قولت انا هنا علشان ارد على امثالك من الجهله والى ما بيفهموش ويا ابنى انت انتو لو بتدوروا على حقيقه الاسلام بجد ها تلاقوا هو فعلا خير الرسالات
بس انتوا مختوم على عقولكوا قبل قلوبكوا ومش فاهمين اى حاجه مجرد اتباع مش فاهمين حاجه فى دنيتهم


وربنا يهدينا ويهديكوا انشاء الله


----------



## abdo2s (4 نوفمبر 2006)

والمشكله ان انتو بتكتبوا الخبر ونقيده وتكذيبه فى نف الموضوع يعنى الرسول عليه افضل الصلاه والسلام كام اقدم على الانتحا وسيدنا جبريل هو الى منعه 
هو سيدنا جبريا ده بيظهر ولا بيكلم اى حد اذا فمحمد اب عبدالله نبى اذا انتو المفروض تامنوا بيه 
ولا انتو بتتكلموا كده وخلاص


الله يخرب بيت الجهل


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

abdo2s قال:


> انت ما بتفهمش ولا ما بتشوفش ما قولت انا هنا علشان ارد على امثالك من الجهله والى ما بيفهموش ويا ابنى انت انتو لو بتدوروا على حقيقه الاسلام بجد ها تلاقوا هو فعلا خير الرسالات
> بس انتوا مختوم على عقولكوا قبل قلوبكوا ومش فاهمين اى حاجه مجرد اتباع مش فاهمين حاجه فى دنيتهم
> 
> 
> وربنا يهدينا ويهديكوا انشاء الله


 
يا عم انا جاهل و اصغر واحد في المسيحية و الي عندي من علم لا يوصل جزء بسيط من علم الاخوة المسيحيين البقية

بس اذا في موضوع مش عاجبك, يبقى ما تزن فيه و تخبصني فيه

والان, اريد رابط للموضوع من قناة السي ان ان؟ فيه و لا مافي يابشر؟


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

عبدو انت منورنا وحبيبي ما تتعصبش انت هنا عشان تقول الحق وتهدي وتعمل اللي عليك وتسيب الباقي علي ربنا فراقب وشوف اللي بيتقال وخلاص ووقت اللزوم رد وقول رايك وقول كل اللي انت عايزه انما ما تخليش حد يخليك تفقد أعصابك ولا ات كنت فاكر انهم عاملين المنتدي دا فعلا عشان اظهار الحقيقه وعشان النقاش الجاد والمحترم لا انت غلطان هنا مكان لسب المسلمين ودينهم ونبيهم وجعلهم يفقدوا شعورهم ويبتدوا كمان هما يشتموا ويسبوا يقوموا يطردونا ويكتبوا جنبنا مطرود لقلة الأدب عشان كل قلالات الأدب يبقوا مسلمين وكل الاطرين الحلوين اللي العيبه ما بتطلعش من بقهم ابدا مسيحيين طيبين 
لكن الحمد لله عمرنا ما هنشتم المسيح عليه السلام ولا هنسيئ له بحرف ولا حتي هنفكر نسئ له مجرد تفكير ولا عمرنا ما هنغلط في المسيحية ويا ريت كمان يا عبدو ما نشتمش حتي الأخوة الأعضاء مهما بلغ حد شتيمتهم ولا استفزازهم عشان نوريهم الفرق الحقيقي بينا وبينهم بين ناس بتحترم كل الديانات وناس ما بتحترمش غير ديانتها وللأسف يا ريتها الديانه الحقيقيه وفي النهاية ربنا يثبتك أخي ولا تنسي ان القوي هو من يملك نفسه عند الغضب وان صوتك العالي دليل علي ضعف موقفك فكن هادئا مراقبا صبورا ومثالا حسنا لنفسك ولاخوتك المسلمين وادعي بالهداية لنا ولهم


----------



## elsadawey2 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

يا زعيم لو انت معترف انك جاهل يبقي يا ريت ما تتدخلش بقي في اي نقاش ولا حوار وراقب واتعلم من بعيد لبعيد اما لو مش جاهل يبقي بلاش اسلوب العيال الصغيرة دا في الكلام


----------



## lord11 (4 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> يا عم انا جاهل و اصغر واحد في المسيحية و الي عندي من علم لا يوصل جزء بسيط من علم الاخوة المسيحيين البقية
> 
> بس اذا في موضوع مش عاجبك, يبقى ما تزن فيه و تخبصني فيه
> 
> والان, اريد رابط للموضوع من قناة السي ان ان؟ فيه و لا مافي يابشر؟



لازم يعني السي ان ان؟
ماينفعش التايمز اون لاين ولا عميله هي كمان؟

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,3-2434625,00.html


----------



## hosamsad (5 نوفمبر 2006)

*بسم الله الحمن الرحيم*

الاساتذه الافاضل رواد المنتدى 
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله  (تحية الاسلام)

اولا: ما ينبغى اكتابه عن نبى مرسل وهو سيدنا محمد  عبد الله ورسوله بهذا الشكل

هذة الكتابه لن تحدث الا مزيد من الشقاق و الفراق بين اتباع الديانات المنزله
و يكفيك ان تعرف ان سيدنا محمد قال فى حق النصارى 
0من ازى زميا "يقصد نصرانيا" فقد ازانى

و هو الذى اوصى صحابته الاولى بالهجرة الى الحبشه التى كان ماكها نصرانيا وقال لهم اذهبوا الى الحبشه فا بها ملك عادل

ولذا ارجو من كا تب المقاله التفكير جيدا فيما كتبه  لانه لايجوز ولا يصح
وانت تعرف اننا نوقر ونجل السيد المسيح عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته الى السيده مريم العزراء

انى اسال الله ان يهيء لكم من امركم رشدا


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> يا زعيم لو انت معترف انك جاهل يبقي يا ريت ما تتدخلش بقي في اي نقاش ولا حوار وراقب واتعلم من بعيد لبعيد اما لو مش جاهل يبقي بلاش اسلوب العيال الصغيرة دا في الكلام


 
*مهو المصيبة انا الي اصغر واحد و راد على الصغيرة و الكبيرة, يبقى فكرك لو اجى قس او كاهن, يبقى حتروحوا في داهية انتوا و اسألتكم*


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2006)

أيه رأيكم يا احبة بالادلة التالية:

*There are more muslims leaving Islam than new converts join in. 
**2 million ethnic Muslims converted to Christianity in Russia* 
http://www.interfax-religion.com/?act=news&div=513 
*In Africa, 6 million muslims convert to Christianity every year** (This is from al-jazeera). **
http://www.aljazeera.net/programs/sh...12/12-12-6.htm 
For English Translation : http://www.formermuslims.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=972 
"In every hour, 667 Muslims convert to Christianity. Everyday, 16,000 Muslims convert to Christianity. Ever year, 6 million Muslims convert to Christianity. These numbers are very large indeed". 
200,000 UK Muslims Left Islam 
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article...470584,00.html 
Mullahs and Imams Leave Islam and Enter Christianity. 
http://forums.catholic.com/t61734 
50,000 Muslim Teenagers Murtads in Malaysia 
http://www.faithfreedom.org/forum/vi...ays=0&start=25 
Thousands of Kashmiri Muslims leave Islam ! 
http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2002/010/12.26.html 
Thousands of Bangladeshi, North African, Kashmiri, Indian Muslims, Central Asian Muslims Leave Islam. 
http://www.religionjournal.com/showa...date=6/13/2005 
10,000 french muslims converted to Christianity 
http://www.faithfreedom.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14838 
Some 35,000 Turks converted from Islam to Christianity last year 
http://www.beliefnet.com/story/139/story_13903_1.html 

ارقام مباركة, كان على الاخ قرأتها قبل انزال الموضوع اصلا! :t33: *


----------



## Scofield (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ربنا يزيد و يبارك فى العدد و يبقى أكتر من كده و يعرف الناس الحقيقة و يختبرو نور المسيح فى حياتهم


----------



## آريوس (5 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين




My Rock قال:


> *حتى كاتب الموضوع مجهول... طيب في نسخة منه على السي ان ان او اي قناة اعلامية معروفة غير تخريف القنوات العربية العميلة؟*




العب غيرها يا روك خلاص اتفضحتم


الا فين منتدى النور والظلمة؟؟!!

هناك العديد من المواقع تناولت هذا الخبر ولكن يبدوا انك لست متابع جيد

ويبدوا ايضا انتماءاتك غير العربية التي تظهر من العميل يا روك


هذه بعض المواقع التي تناولت الخبر وبلغات مختلفة

موقع الماني

http://www.n-tv.de/727897.html


ومن على موقع الياهوو

http://au.news.yahoo.com/061101/2/119jp.html

موقع اخر

http://www.20min.ch/tools/suchen/story/10128042


هذا يكفي الان

المهم ايضا هنا ان الاسلام ينتشر بقوة في كل مكان مما دفع رجل دين مسيحي الى الانتحار


----------



## نهج البلاغة (5 نوفمبر 2006)

> مهو المصيبة انا الي اصغر واحد و راد على الصغيرة و الكبيرة, يبقى فكرك لو اجى قس او كاهن, يبقى حتروحوا في داهية انتوا و اسألتكم



هل تستطيع ان تأتي لنا بقس او بكاهن  للحوار  

بضبط لن يحورنا احنا ولكن بعض من مشائخنا 

ولو اراد تكون المناظرة مباشرة في القنوات الفضائية 



> أيه رأيكم يا احبة بالادلة التالية:



ما دام انك لم تثق بالعربية فما الذي يدفعنا لأن نثق بالمصادر التي ذكرها  

مع اني اوافقك في ان العربية مصدر غير موثوق 

ولكن ما دام ان الخبر يوافق اهوأنا اذن الخبر موثوق !!


----------



## elsadawey2 (5 نوفمبر 2006)

ارقام مباركه يا زعيم بس للأسف مش دي الارقام ولا الحقايق اللي تخلي شيخ من مشايخنا يولع في نفسه ارقامنا احنا اللي بتخليكم تولعوا في نفسكم


----------



## My Rock (5 نوفمبر 2006)

آريوس قال:


> ويبدوا ايضا انتماءاتك غير العربية التي تظهر من العميل يا روك


 
هههههه, اه انا عميل امريكي, سامعيها من قبل, هاتوا شئ جديد, قولوا انا في ال FBI ولا ال CIA و لا حتى الموساد :t33:


----------



## Coptic Man (6 نوفمبر 2006)

My Rock قال:


> هههههه, اه انا عميل امريكي, سامعيها من قبل, هاتوا شئ جديد, قولوا انا في ال FBI ولا ال CIA و لا حتى الموساد :t33:


 
*هههههههههه*

*اوعي تكون من ال kgp ياروك :t33:*


----------



## My Rock (6 نوفمبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *اوعي تكون من ال kgp ياروك :t33:*


 
لا دول تقنياتهم ما تعجبني, انا ماقبلش الا بمنظمة متطورة برمجيا, حتى تتناسب مع مستواي :t33:


----------



## عوض حسان (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كنت أود من الذى يسمى نفسه صائد الذباب أن يكون واقعى فى كلامة فعندما تتحدث فى موضوع معين يجب عليك أن تأتى بحجة قوية لكى يصدقك الناس فما بالك بما تدعيه عن الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم .
تقول أن أن سيدنا محمد حاول الإنتحار كما هو مذكور فى كتب السيرة لابن هشام و السيوطى و هذا الموجود عند ابن هشام ( [ فترة الوحي ونزول سورة الضحى ] 
قال ابن إسحاق :  ثم فتر الوحي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فترة من ذلك حتى شق ذلك عليه فأحزنه فجاءه جبريل بسورة الضحى ، يقسم له ربه وهو الذي أكرمه بما أكرمه به ما ودعه وما قلاه فقال تعالى :  والضحى والليل إذا سجى ما ودعك ربك وما قلى   يقول ما صرمك فتركك ، وما أبغضك منذ أحبك . 

 وللآخرة خير لك من الأولى  أي لما عندي من مرجعك إلي خير لك مما عجلت لك من الكرامة في الدنيا .  ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى  من الفلج في الدنيا ، والثواب في الآخرة . 

 ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى ووجدك ضالا فهدى ووجدك عائلا فأغنى  يعرفه الله ما ابتدأه به من كرامته في عاجل أمره ومنه عليه في يتمه وعيلته وضلالته واستنقاذه من ذلك كله برحمته .)

هذا ما قاله ابن هشام. أما لما جاء عند السيوطى من حديث البخارى فهو
‏حدثنا ‏ ‏عبد الله بن يوسف ‏ ‏أخبرنا ‏ ‏الليث ‏ ‏قال حدثني ‏ ‏عقيل ‏ ‏عن ‏ ‏ابن شهاب ‏ ‏قال سمعت ‏ ‏أبا سلمة ‏ ‏قال أخبرني ‏ ‏جابر بن عبد الله ‏ ‏رضي الله عنهما ‏ 
‏أنه سمع النبي ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏ثم ‏ ‏فتر ‏ ‏عني الوحي فترة فبينا أنا أمشي سمعت صوتا من السماء فرفعت بصري قبل السماء فإذا الملك الذي جاءني ‏ ‏بحراء ‏ ‏قاعد على كرسي بين السماء والأرض ‏ ‏فجئثت ‏ ‏منه حتى هويت إلى الأرض فجئت أهلي فقلت ‏ ‏زملوني ‏ ‏زملوني ‏ ‏فأنزل الله تعالى ‏
 ‏يا أيها ‏ ‏المدثر ‏ ‏قم فأنذر ‏ ‏إلى قوله ‏ ‏والرجز فاهجر.
و لا أعلم من أين أتى صائد الذباب بما يقول فإن كان عنده مصدر فليذكره و يذكر الصفحة أو يعرضه كما فعلت أنا الآن
و نرجو أن يكون الحديث أرقى من ذلك .
لأن ديننا يأمرنا أن نحسن لمن أساؤا لنا فنرجوا قبل تتكلم بمثل هذا الكلام الذى لا يليق أن تتأكد من المصادر و حتى لو كانت مصادرك صادقة يجب أن تكون أكثر احترام فى يحديثك عندما تتكلم عن نبى كما نعتقد نحن و نرجو من إدارة الموقع أن تراعى مثل هذه الأمور مع المسلمين و المسيحين على السواء
و السلام عليكم ‏


----------



## kimo14th (7 نوفمبر 2006)

معلش   يعنى   العربيه   ليس لها مصداقيه قويه  



لانهم نقلوا خبر  اسلام كاكا  لاعب البرازيل  


وبعدين رجعوا كدبوه  



نفس الكلام ممكن يحصل مع الخبر ده وبالذات الاخبار ذات الطابع الدينى 


بالاضافه لاسلوبهم السخيف فى نشر الاخبار


----------



## رهبر (10 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## المناصر05 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*سئال بسيط*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
أوجه لكل المشاركين في هذا المنتدى و المنخرطين فيه سؤالا بسيطا وأرجو أن اتوصل بالإجابة عنه بكل صراحة و وضوح .[لماذا تسبون الرسول و تحقدون عليه مع أننا لا ولن نسب قط أي نبي أو رسول ؟][/COLOR] في الوقت الذي نجد فيه أن الكتاب المقدس يتعرض للسيد المسيح عليه السلام بأوصاف يجب أن تخجلوا منها أنتم بأنفسكم . وأن تتعمقوا في  معانيها ومقاصدها . لأنه من غير المعقول أن يكتب إنسان بسيط عن نفسه ذلك الكلام فما بالك أن يكون الكاتب هو الرب حسب زعمكم .


----------



## المناصر05 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*سؤال بسيط*

السلام على من اتبع الهدى
أوجه لكل المشاركين في هذا المنتدى و المنخرطين فيه سؤالا بسيطا وأرجو أن اتوصل بالإجابة عنه بكل صراحة و وضوح "لماذا تسبون الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم  و تحقدون عليه مع أننا لا ولن نسب قط أي نبي أو رسول ؟] في الوقت الذي نجد فيه أن الكتاب المقدس يتعرض للسيد المسيح عليه السلام بأوصاف يجب أن تخجلوا منها أنتم بأنفسكم . وأن تتعمقوا في  معانيها ومقاصدها . لأنه من غير المعقول أن يكتب إنسان بسيط عن نفسه ذلك الكلام فما بالك أن يكون الكاتب هو الرب حسب زعمكم . ؟


----------



## غالب (27 نوفمبر 2006)

لما انتم يا مسلمين شايفين ان الاسلام بينتشر فى الغرب بسرعة طيب ليه واقفين  كل يوم ضد الغرب فى مظاهرات  وعمالين تدافعوا عن الاسلام شمال ويمين ومش قادرين تردوا على مين ولا مين ده كل كلام عن انتشار الاسلام فى الغرب كذب بعد ما انكشف وجه الاسلام الحقيقى  انتوا بس الى بتوهموا نفسكم ده لو المسيحية عندها حرية التبشير فى الشرق ذيكم فى الغرب دا كان الاسلام انتهى فى  سنة واحدة على الاكثر  انما انتم الغرب يسمح لكم بحرية الدعوة بل ان  الحكومات  تدعم بناء المساجد كما هو الحال مع انجلترا حين تبرعت بمبلغ 18 مليون جنيه لبناء مركز اسلامى فى لندن ده ليه لانهم عارفين لما يدوا مساحة للمسلمين للتعمق فى دينهم سوف يكتشفوا حقيقته وايضا لثقتهم فى مسيحيتهم  فلا تخدعوا انفسكم وانتم بنشركم هذه القصص الكاذبة عن انتشار الاسلام فى العرب تكذبون نبيكم الذى قال ان الاسلام بدأ ضعيفا وسينتهى ضعيفا ......................!!!


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
الخبر ده منشور في وسائل الاعلام العالميه ومنقول منها
وبعدين الحديث بيقول بدأ غريب وسينتهي غريب فطوبى للغرباء
روح افهم الحديث الاول وبعدين اتكلم
وصدقني الاسلام بينتشر كل يوم في كل انحاء العالم وفي مصر لواحدها كل يوم بيدخل الاسلام من 50 الى 80 واحد بشهادة اباءكم


----------



## elsadawey2 (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بدأ الاسلام غريبا وسينتهي غريبا فطوبي للغرباء 

اللهم أجعلنا من هؤلاء الغرباء يا رب العالمين 

ولما هو كان هينتهي في سنة واحده كنتم فين من الف وربعمية سنه ؟؟

علي العموم سقفه كبيره ليك برافو


----------



## عوض حسان (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ غالب
السلام عليكم
يأخى تقول ان هناك تضيق على عمليات التبشير فى الدول الاسلامية و على المبشرين 
و تقول أن هناك حرية فى الغرب لان الغرب يعلمون ان المسلمين عندما يكتشفوا الحقيقة سوف يتركون الاسلام!!
و أنا أسألك هل ذهبت مرة للكنيسة و منعت فى الاحوال العادية و لكن فى غير الاحوال العادية ما ينطبق عليك ينطبق على المسلمين .هل منع قسيس من إلقاء كلمة أو فر ض عليه حديث معين كما يفعل مع علماء المسلمين و من يخالف هذا التعاليم يلقى فى المعتقل يأخى المعتقلات مليئة بعلماء المسملين و أذكرك بما فعلوه بالشهيد سيد قطب لمجرد أنه كتب رأية فى كتاب . هل حدث مع أى قسيس مثل ذلك يأخى أنتم تنعمون بما لا ينعم به المسلمين فى أرضهم أتعلم لماذا لأن ربنا يأمرنا بذلك .
و أيضا أقول لك بأن المسلمين فى الدول الاسلامية فى الغالب يعلمون الكثير عن النصرانية و ترى الحوارات و المجادلات التى تحدث الآن على المنتديات و لن يمنعك أحد أن تدخل معى فى حوار و نقاش عن عقيدتى و عقيتدك و لك أن تقول ما تشاء كما يفعل القص زكريا بطرس لدرجة أنه يسب رسول الاسلام كل وقت يأخى نحن نريد حوار بناء يعظم القيم و المبادئ و الاخلاق.
أحب أن ألفت نظرك الى شئ مهم جدا لن تجد مسلم واحد كبير أو صغير عالم أو من عامة المسلمين يجرؤ على سب أو أهانة أى نبى من الانبياء على عكس ما نرى كل يوم على الفضئيات و النت و المجلات و الجرائد من سب لرسول الاسلام عليه الصلاة و السلام و للمسلمين ثم عندما تقوم فئة ببعض الاعمال التى تنفث بها عن ما تشعر به حزن و ألم و إن كان رد الفعل مبالغ فيه من بعض الأخوه تقوم الدنيا و لا تقعد . يأخى المفروض أن نسعى ألى الخير و الحقيقة دون سب أو تجريح.
و أيضا إن المجال أمامكم فى دول أفريقيا التى يقتل أبنائها الجوع بسبب العولمة التى تفرضها أمريكيا على العالم و أيضا أسيا بلد الكوارث التى ما أن تحدث كارثة حتى ترى المبشرين يقدمون الطعام و الحلوة لاطفال المسلمين مقابل التنصير . و التضييق على مسلمين فى بلاد الغرب فى منعهم من أقامة أى شعائر تخالف القوانين التى وضعوها و تعلل وجود حرية ببناء مسجد يأخى ما فائدة البيت بدون أهله و ما فائدة الكنيسة بدون مسيحين يقيمون الشعائر و ما فائدة مسجد بدون مسلمين يقيمون شعائر الاسلام . 
و أن أدعوك إلى التحدث فى أى موضوع تريده حتى و أن دعوتنى الى النصرانية لأنك تعتقد أنها حق و فى المقابل لى الحق فى مناقشتك فى كل أمر .
و أريد منك عندما تستدل بآية أو حديث يجب أن تذكر الحديث صحيح بالنص مثل الحديث الذى ذكرته سابقا و النص 
إن هذا الدين بدأ غريبا وسيعود غريبا كما بدأ، فطوبى للغرباء . قيل: يا رسول الله، ومن الغرباء ؟ قال: الذين يحيون سنتي من بعدي، ويعلمونها عباد الله  . 
و تذكر مدى صحته

و السلام عليكم


----------



## elsadawey2 (28 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا عوض كلامك جميل بس مين يفهم؟


----------



## nazl (2 ديسمبر 2006)

elsadawey2 قال:


> بدأ الاسلام غريبا وسينتهي غريبا فطوبي للغرباء


بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود  غريبا فطوبى للغرباء
المراد بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "وسيعود " الله أعلم أنه من العودة والرجوج
وبمعنى خلافة على منهج النبوءة..
ونعتقد أن المخبر صادق وسيكون كل ما أخبر به..
وأما دخول الغربيون في الإسلام من النصارى واليهود وغيرهم من الملل فقد اعتبرهم قومهم غرباء
فطوبى للذين خرجوا من الظلومات إلى النور بإذن ربهم..


----------



## drop245 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

العزة للاسلام و الحمد لله  العزة للاسلام و الحمد لله  العزة للاسلام و الحمد لله  العزة للاسلام و الحمد لله العزة للاسلام و الحمد لله  و الصلاة و السلام على افضل المرسلين..............................


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (23 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يسعنى سوى الضحك على المحمدين المتخلفين ............
ربنا يزيد ويبارك من الهبل الاسلامى فالمسيح بكلمته فقط غير وجه الارض وبلا اسلحه او سيوف محمد السافكه للدماء اصبحت المسيحيه الديانه الاولى فى العالم ...ده انتم مسخره والله


----------



## lord12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

اظن افا مين تطاول بما فيه الكفايه واعتقد انه لازم يتعاقب
ام هو العقاب للمسلمين فقط؟؟

لا يسعني غير ان أقول

افامينا الصراخ على قدر الألم


----------



## حازم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> لا يسعنى سوى الضحك على المحمدين المتخلفين ............
> ربنا يزيد ويبارك من الهبل الاسلامى فالمسيح بكلمته فقط غير وجه الارض وبلا اسلحه او سيوف محمد السافكه للدماء اصبحت المسيحيه الديانه الاولى فى العالم ...ده انتم مسخره والله



هدى نفسك قلبك ابيض متزعلش نفسك ان خايف يحصلك حاجه وانت داخل على عيد واحنا كمان 

هى ده كل سنه وانت طيب بتعتك يا اخى اتعلم من هيرو​


----------



## حازم (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*وبعدين ممكن هدنه

 انا بطالب بهدنه

ممكن​*


----------



## drop245 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

**ولن ترضى عنك اليهود و لا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم** صدق الله العظيم و لاحول و لا قوة الابالله و انالله و انا اليه راجعون روحي و دمي فداك يارسول الله فليس لدينا نحن المسلمين الا ان يهديكم الى طريق الهداية و الى صراط المستقيم..................


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (23 ديسمبر 2006)

> اظن افا مين تطاول بما فيه الكفايه واعتقد انه لازم يتعاقب
> ام هو العقاب للمسلمين فقط؟؟
> 
> لا يسعني غير ان أقول
> ...


اصرخ كما شئت...فمحمدك لا يستطيع سماعك لانه ببساطه مات ههههههه
اما الهنا ويسوعنا حى للابد....وساعصف بادلتك الحمقاء تلك الارض..هههههه


----------



## lord12 (23 ديسمبر 2006)

انا لا اتحدث عن نفسي
فأنا لم اتطاول واسب واقذف بل انت 
انت اللذي تصرخ من الحرقه والحقد والغل
ولكن أقول لك اصرخ كما شئت فالألم سوف يتضاعف اكثر واكثر مع الأيام


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

nazl قال:


> بدأ الإسلام غريبا وسيعود  غريبا فطوبى للغرباء
> المراد بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "وسيعود " الله أعلم أنه من العودة والرجوج
> وبمعنى خلافة على منهج النبوءة..
> ونعتقد أن المخبر صادق وسيكون كل ما أخبر به..
> ...



حتى كلمه طوبى سرقتوها زى كلمه امين يابنى انتم بتتكلموا لغه قبطيه صرف كلمه أمين معناها حقا بالقبطيه وطوبى التى بمعنى مبارك حرفها محمد بقوله لفريقه انها شجرة فى الجنه والهبل سقفوا له


----------



## elsadawey2 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

avamina قال:


> اصرخ كما شئت...فمحمدك لا يستطيع سماعك لانه ببساطه مات ههههههه
> اما الهنا ويسوعنا حى للابد....وساعصف بادلتك الحمقاء تلك الارض..هههههه



حيرتونا والله مره الهكم يسوع ومره الهكم الاب ومره الاب ويسوع واحد ومره يسوع والاب والروح واحد ومره الهكم يهوة ومره الهكم مش عارف مين 
يا ريت لو حد عاقل يحددلنا بالظبط الهكم مين ولا الاجابه جميع ما سبق ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## drop245 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله و العزة للاسلام و المسلمين
القرءان كله معجزات و اليكم معجزة اخرى يااهل الكفر 
يقول الله عز وجل** مرج البحرين يلتقيان بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان....فباي الاء ربكما تكدبان...** صدق الله العظيم **سورة الرحمن** . فعيسى عليه السلام بريئ مما تصفونه به و ليس ابنا لله بل رسول من الرسل بعثه الله لقول الحق و ان لا نشرك به شيئا ها انتم تشركون به  ثانيتا  قال تعالى في سورة الاخلاص ** قل هو الله احد الله الصمد لم يلد و لم يولد ولم يكن له كفؤا احد**صدق الله العظيم   ادخل الى هذا الرابط  سترى معجزة اخرى من معجزات القران و السلام على من اتبع الهدى
http://http://www.alshmalgate.net/showthread.php?t=6177


----------



## drop245 (24 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم و على اله و صحبه 
اما بعد
فكل ما قلته ليس الا هوى الشيطان و هؤلاء معدورون لانهم لا يعرفون الاسلام الابالاسم و موقفهم هذا ليس غريبا على الاسلام لان الاسلام ضد هوى النفس و الاسلام ظهر غريبا و سيعود غربيا بادن الله و لكن نحن المسلمين ندعو الجميع للهداية و الكل حر ان يعتنق ماشاء من الديانات الى ان  يرث الله هذه الدنيا وما فيها و بعد ذلك سندري من كان على على الحق و من كان على الباطل و نؤمن بكل الديانات السماوية و بكل الانبياء و الحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام لانه طريق الهداية و طريق النجاة من النار و السلام على من اتبع الهدى


----------



## coptic hero (24 ديسمبر 2006)

اخوتى الآعزاء

ارسموا بسمه على شفاه بنات يتيمات مسيحيات فى جمعيه تتكفل بحوالى 90 بنت من جميع الأعمار من سن 4 سنوات حتى 30 سنه اعطوهم ملابسكم المستغنى عنها او تبرعاتكم فعلا فعلا حالتهم صعبه جدا جدا وقد زرتهم فى احدى المرات فى القاهره فى منطقه الزيتون وتليفونهم هو 026336815 المسئول المختص شخص اسمه مجدى نسيم وعنوانها 18 شارع سنان المعطى المسرور يحبه الرب


----------



## ابراهيم نوح (12 فبراير 2007)

*الرسول النبى الامى الذى يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم فى التوراة والانجيل*

في التوراة (في النسخ الموجودة حاليا) في سفر أشعياء الإصحاح 41: 29 و 42 من  1  الى 42:11                                                                                                                                  
      لترفع البرية ومدنها صوتها الديار التي سكنها قيدار لتترنم سكان سالع من رؤوس الجبال ليهتفوا.(البرية هي الصحراء وقيدار أحد أبناء إسماعيل ووفقا للتأريخ العربي  كان يسكن مكة وينسب له قبائل مكة –راجع الرحيق المختوم باب الحكم والإمارة في بلاد العرب وباب نسب النبي – وسالع هو جبل بالمدينة ذكر في كتب السيرة ومازال موجودا حتى الآن بالمدينة . 
42: 12 ليعطوا الرب مجدا ويخبروا بتسبيحه في الجزائر. 
42: 13 الرب كالجبار يخرج كرجل حروب ينهض غيرته يهتف ويصرخ ويقوى على أعدائه. 

ما هي البرية ومدنها، وما هي الديار التي سكنها قيدار ومن هم سكان سالع؟ 
البرية هي الصحراء، والديار التي سكنها قيدار هي مكة، وسكان سالع هم سكان جبل سلع بالمدينة المنورة(لتترنم سكان سالع من رؤوس الجبال).. كما أن ذكر هذه الأماكن لا يمكن أن يكون إشارة إلى أماكن ستنتشر فيها المسيحية لأن المسيحية انتشرت في اليمن أي في جنوب الجزيرة العربية وليس في هذه الأماكن..
من هم العمي الذين ساروا في طريق لم يعرفوها، وكان الله معهم ولم يتركهم ؟
إنهم المؤمنون بالدين الجديد، ومتبعي الرسالة، الذين أبصروا في نور الإسلام، بعد أن كانوا عميا في الجاهلية التي زاغوا فيها عن التوحيد، وارتدوا فيها إلى الوراء، وعبدوا المنحوتات، وقالوا للمسبوكات أنتن آلهتنا.. 
وكيف ترفع البرية صوتها، وتخبر بالتسبيح في الجزائر ؟
إنما يكون ذلك برفع الآذان، والنداء (الله اكبر الله اكبر) يسمعها سكان الصحراء وما حولها…و ( الجزائر ) كما ذكرنا هي الأراضي الجافة التي تطل على مياه، ولابد أن تكون بالجزيرة العربية لأن الصوت سيصلها من أماكن عربية أيضا..
ما المقصود بقوله الرب كالجبار يخرج كرجل حروب ؟
إنها عشرات الحروب التي تم خوضها لإخراج الناس من الكفر إلى الإسلام، وليس أدل على ذلك من أن صاحب الرسالة قد وصل عدد الغزوات التي خرج إليها بنفسه-صلى الله عليه وسلم- كان سبعا وعشرين غزوة في سبع سنوات فقط من أجل نشر التوحيد وإعلاء الحق في الأر ض                    

   (الَّذِينَ 

        يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ


----------



## nazl (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته
ضف إلى كلامك ما جاء في الفصل 214  من إنجيل برنابا 

قول المسيح عليه السلام:[أيها الرب الإله المخلص خلص من قد أعطيتني لكيلا يقدر الشيطان أن يفعل شيئا ضدهم ، ولا تخلصهم هم فقط بل كل من يؤمن لهم ، أيها الرب الجواد والغني في الرحمة امنح خادمك أن يكون بين أمة رسولك يوم الدين ، وليس أنا فقط بل كل من قد أعطيتني مع سائر الذين سيؤمنون بي بواسطة بشيرهم ، وافعل هذا يا رب لأجل ذاتك حتى لا يفاخر الشيطان يا رب ، أيها الرب الإله الذي بعنايتك تقدم كل الضروريات لشعبك إسرائيل اذكر قبائل الأرض كلها التي قد وعدت أن تباركها برسولك الذي لأجله خلقت العالم ، ارحم العالم وعجل بإرسال رسولك لكي يُسلب الشيطان عدوك مملكته ، وبعد أن فرغ يسوع من هذا قال ثلاث مرار : ليكن هذا أيها الرب العظيم الرحيم ، فأجابوا كلهم باكين : ليكن هكذا ليكن هكذا ، خلا يهوذا لأنه لم يؤمن بشيء] صدق عيسى رسول الله وكذب اليهود. 
وأما النصارى فربما يستفيقون؟؟!!!


----------

